# Pb configuration mail sur Ipad



## stesz (31 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

sur mon Ipad Wi-Fi, impossible de configurer mon compte pop chez free : Une fois toutes les données rentrées (comme sur mon MacBook), l'Ipad me met : "Connexion impossible avec SSL. Voulez-vous tenter de configurer le compte sans SSL? - Oui/Non". J'ai essayé les 2 options, et rien ne marche.
Meme chose avec un autre compte Laposte.net.
Quelqu'un a une idée ?
Merci !

stesz


----------



## arbaot (31 Octobre 2010)

le plus simple est de synchroniser ton compte depuis iTunes

iPad connecté le sélectionner dans iTunes 
onglet _Infos_
_Synchroniser les comptes_
cochez les comptes voulus

_Avancé_

Remplacer les information sur cet iPad 
cocher Comptes mail

et lancer la synchro.


si tu te connecte en wifi avec un autre opérateur que free d'autres manip à voir le cas échéant


----------



## stesz (31 Octobre 2010)

merci !


----------



## clochelune (6 Novembre 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> le plus simple est de synchroniser ton compte depuis iTunes
> 
> iPad connecté le sélectionner dans iTunes
> onglet _Infos_
> ...



bon à savoir merci! j'ai eu un soucis aussi sur l'iPad avec mon compte hotmail! j'ai juste mis le gmail (là fastoche!) mais je vais faire comme indiqué! merci!


----------

